# Win $50 Gift Card to TrendyHalloween.com - Ends 6pm PST



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

4 hours left to enter our Easy Luck contest! Win $50 and get *Free Shipping to trendyhalloween.com! 

Details http://instagram.com/p/l8NTscmajG/


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Shoot! I cant believed I missed this  I just saw something I wanted too on ebay from you guys  *


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Shoot! I cant believed I missed this  I just saw something I wanted too on ebay from you guys  *


 Aw... follow *Trendy Halloween* on Instagram, we'll definitely be having other contests.  What item are you looking for?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok Im old school no facebook no instagram no twitter so i wont be eligible for the coupons ... I teach and I have learned the first thing kids do is look you up so I am off the grid so to speak ; ) Im doing a Psycho circus theme this year. i have my eye on a couple of your items though. the banjo playing skeleton and one of your life size props. what else do you have that is clown related??
*


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Spookilicious Mama. We do offer coupons that don't require social media though. If you go to our homepage you might get a pop-up for newsletter signup. With that you get an instant 15% off. You can find other carnival decorations and clown Halloween costumes and props *HERE/B]on our website, trendyhalloween.com.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cool heading over now!*


----------

